# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ§ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼ 2022 ĞĞ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½

## Aruiteve

« 2022 » 2022 2022 

 


 2022  
 2022  
 2022  









1 8 23 2022, ? 1 7 16 2022, ? 1 6 9 2022, ? 1 5 2 2022, ? 1 4 26 2022, ? 1 3 19 2022, ? 1 2 12 2022, ? 1 1 5 2022, ? , , . . DC Comics . DC Films , New Line Cinema Seven Bucks Productions Warner Bros. Pictures , Shazam! (2019) DC (DCEU). - , , - / , , , . . WEB-DLRip. , . . 10 «» . , . . - , - , - . , , Mortal Kombat. (2021) 

2022 . . , " ", Ghibli (15 ) , , , 23- , . , , , . 40- , , , . , , . , . , ( ), , , . , : ! ( , ). « », . , « » , , , . ( 35 , Variety) « » , . HBO Max, . " " 14:08, 15 2022. 13 2022 14:35:21. Aksiyon Macera Fantastik Bilim Kurgu Savas. The Contractor 103 . 2022. 15 2022 13:43. 

Total War. , , Total War Warhammer 3. , , - , . . , , . . , , . . . 2018 . . . . Redeeming Love 134 . 2022. , , , , . 

2022 . 21 . 52427. 26. . 1: () Bravo Records Georgia 2: ( ) Jaskier 3: ( ) TVShows : (forced, 2xfull), (forced), (forced, full, SDH) : softsub [SRT] : 14 , : 4. 2022 . 

, «DC» « ». . 2022 ! . - , , . ? v (153) About. (2021) . . , . . -. . DC, ! Warner Bros. « » . , , ! : : Black Adam : 2022 : , , , : - : , , , , , , , , , . 

4K Ultra HD 2160p , (Smart TV) . . . , , . - . . indirme h?zlar? icin ne yapabiliriz ? 60-100 KB/sn civar?nda indiriyor. 3 : . . . 19 2022 . - Universal Pictures ( Warner Bros.) . Aksiyon Macera Fantastik. 

, «» «» « ». , , , . Dunya gercekte ne tur bir kahramana ihtiyac duyduguna karar vermek icin cabalarken, Tanr? gibi kontrolsuz hareket eden Super Kahraman?n eylemlerinden duyulan endise, Gotham Sehrinin sahip oldugu, zorlu ve guclu, ama yasa d?s?, gonullu koruma gorevlisini, Metropolun modern zamanlardaki en sayg? deger kurtar?c?s? yapm?st?r. Boylece Batman ve Supermanin aras?ndaki savasla, yeni bir tehdit yukselir; insanl?k simdiye kadar gorulmemis buyuk bir tehlikeyle kars? kars?yad?r. Batman v Superman: Adaletin Safag?, Batman v Superman Adaletin Safag? izle, Batman v Superman izle, Batman v Superman 1080p Turkce dublaj izle, Batman v Superman Turkce altyaz?l? izle, Adaletin safag? izle. -. , , , , . - , - ( ), , . - , , , - ! Intargang . ( , , ). . («DC : », « », «: », « «, «»); (« », « : Fire Saga», « -»); (« », ««, «», « : », « : », « «, « «, « «, ««); (« », « », « »); (« », «», «», «»); (« », « : », « : », « », « »); (« », « », « »); (« », « », «»); (« », « », «», «», «»). 1 6 . Y?l - Ulke: 2022 ABD. " ": . Silverton Siege 100 . 2022.

----------

